# Thyroid or not my thyroid ? (Results)



## hert (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi there, Hope somebody can help me with my thyroid results..
im 23 years old, and have allot of awefull symptoms.
All my life i have terrible anxiety.

My doctor didnt wanted to test my ft4 or ft3 only TSH.
So i ordered my own bloodtest.

My symptoms are, always anxiety, always cold, tired all the time, swollen eyelids when waking up, extreme cold hands, trhoat issues, mucus, pleghm
And allot of other symptoms.

My result are (in Dutch):

FT4:11 pmol/ ranges: 10 - 22

FT3:5.5pmol/ ranges: 2.8 - 6.5

TSH: 2.7 mU/ ranges: 0.4 - 4.0

Hope somebody can help me, could my symptoms be caused by my thyroid ?
Anybody else with same symptoms ?

I wish you the best!!, and thanks allot!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hert said:


> Hi there, Hope somebody can help me with my thyroid results..
> im 23 years old, and have allot of awefull symptoms.
> All my life i have terrible anxiety.
> 
> ...


You could have thyroid. I wonder if you could please go back and type the ranges next to the results as ranges differ from lab to lab and country to country!

Thank you so much. You are symptomatic; that is for sure!


----------



## hert (Jun 28, 2013)

thanks for your response, i dont understand why those ranges are important, every human is different and yes every country has his own ranges, and even every lab uses other ranges, they probably dont know anything about thyroid disorders/function. If I lived in russia I would probably be hypo, while in the netherlands my results are within the ranges, and in romania hyper. Thats pretty stupid. If they knew anything about the thyroid all countrys/labs should have been using the same ranges, so those ranges dont say anything.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The manner in which the test is performed determines the range used. It has nothing to do with what country you are in. The number itself is not really all that important. The critical piece is where that number falls in the range (e.g., does your number fall above 50% of the range? 75%?) Without the range, no one can help interrupt the results.


----------



## hert (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello, ok thank you, im a bit desperate because i have all those symptoms for all of my life..
Doctors dont seem to take me serious..

FT4: 11 pmol/ ranges: 10 - 22

FT3: 5.5pmol/ ranges: 2.8 - 6.5

TSH: 2.7 mU/ ranges: 0.4 - 4.0

Hope somebody can help, thank you verry much


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hert said:


> Hello, ok thank you, im a bit desperate because i have all those symptoms for all of my life..
> Doctors dont seem to take me serious..
> 
> FT4: 11 pmol/ ranges: 10 - 22
> ...


Thank you for the ranges. You do have something going on w/ the thyroid. I am thinking possible hyperthyroid because the TSH result may be impacted by antibodies to the TSH receptor site.

It appears that your FT4 is converting to FT3 quickly and that is the clue right there as far as I am concerned.

Can you see if you can get some of these antibodies' tests?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

If you can't get the TSI; at least get the Trab for Trab would be present if you have TSI.

Symptoms do cross over and it's possible you might have cold hands because of low ferritin which very very common w/thyroid disease no matter if it is hypo or hyper.


----------



## hert (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok thank you, i though maybe hypo because my Free T4 seems to be low...
But i dont know much about this, because doctors Always told me my thyroid was fine, because they only tested TSH.

My main problem is anxiety, social anxiety, and anxiety everywhere, its Always there, while i dont understand why i have this, because why would i worry about what other people tink ?
Why would i screw my life for this ?
I cant even walk over street because this anxiety, this anxiety brings me so much symptoms that i cant even function walking on street....

And for the past 5 years, i have allot of mucus problems, mucus in throath, constant coughing, when i wake up i first cough 2 hours pleghm, my lingual tonsils are also swollen, bad breath all the day, wheezing, tight throath, and allot of other symptoms...

Could this also be thyroid related ? Its seems it might be Laryngopharyngeal Reflux (Silent Reflux), anybody else with thyroid problems have this symptoms ??

About my results, the problem is if i go to my doctor, the doctor will tell me i'm fine because the results are within the ranges....Thats the problem, doctors here in the Netherlands dont know anything..

Another problem might be, im now using 2 weeks, high dosis of Iodine, lugols iodine 5%.
I take about 8 drops a day, thats about 50mg iodine, and i feel a little better with that, but would that now mess up my lab results if my doctor rechecks me ?

I would appreciate more comments from others also, so i can show it my doctor, if he says my thyroid is fine...

I will try to get those test also, but i think its first wise, to stop with iodine....

My life's is a living hell since i was 12, so i really hope my problems are thyroid related, because i wanne have a life again..

Thank you verry much


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

We have issues with doctors in the US too. That is why many cone to the forum.

If you are hyper be careful with iodine.

Definitely get the antibodies tested.


----------

